

Show HN: Days out near me - robotmay
http://daysoutnearme.com

======
robotmay
But currently only if you live in Wales, UK.

This is my first personal project that I've actually managed to get live, so
I'm very keen to get any/all suggestions and constructive criticism. The idea
is to provide one site to find decent days out at a variety of different types
of venues and (in the near future) provide a way of reviewing both places and
events. I have a personal investment in it from being a living history re-
enactor and I'd love to get more people out to castles near them (there's
somewhere around 400-600 in Wales alone).

I'm iterating quite fast but I really wanted to get it up and get some
feedback while I'm working on the next set of features. I'd also love
suggestions for what other data providers you'd like to see. I'm already
planning on English Heritage, Historic Scotland, and the National Trust, but I
have little knowledge outside of the UK.

There may be quite a few broken links as it's pretty much guesswork for
figuring out the Cadw URLs. I'll fix all reported ones manually. Also totally
untested in IE, at the moment.

I want to hear all your feedback, so please let me know your thoughts either
here, on the hastily set-up Twitter account @daysoutnearme, or on
support@daysoutnearme.com.

Aside: I'm launching this from a car park while my partner's riding a horse.
That's a first for me. Quite a productive programming environment, however.

